# What's wrong with my Leuc?



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just noticed this bump on its butt and need some advice. It's about 7 months old and housed w/4 others in a 30g viv. Temps average 76 day & 70 night. Humidity is always < 85%. I rotate Rep-Cal Herptivite & Rep-Cal Calcium w/D3 every other day with Sundays off. The water tested fine and none of the others have it. It's eating well & active. It had to have happened in the past 2 hours or so......


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

There was another thread started not to long ago with the same problem. Check it out: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...0753-strange-blue-thing-amazon-milk-frog.html

-Mike-


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

prolapse...and i cant actually aid, im sorry
hopefully Ed or someone will help, but I'd search prolapse
i only know enough to diagnose it when I see it...sorry


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Prolapse.

Not that uncommon and not nessa life threatening.

Search the board. Some people are recommending preperation H on a q-tip. Seriously.

I have a pum with one but it comes and goes.


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the fast responses guys! I'm going to put it in a qt container, try some prep. h & see what happens.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Prolapses actually are a medical emergency as the exposed tissue can swell and die. If it dies it has to be surgically removed. 

The underlying cause of the prolapse needs to be determined and resolved or it will reoccur potentially with fatal results. 

Ed


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I went to the local store @ 2am but they didn't have any prep-h (just my luck). I got up extra early to go to another store before the expo & noticed the prolapse is gone & it pooped. What should I do now? Should I still treat with prep-h or something else?


----------

